# 1:1 Old Chevy?Coupe ID-Please



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*1:1 Old Chevy Coupe ID-Please*

Can any of you Identify the Year and Model of this Old Chevy Coupe Drag Car> Mister Irish. This was a car I grew up around as a kid and teenager in my old Hometown of South Plainfield N.J., as a local body shop(R&C) near me built and raced it. I always thought it was a Beautiful Car, but I'm NOT THAT OLD, and never knew the year and model, and only think it's a Chevy ? BTW- this is the only surviving photo of this car, and I actually emailed the Original body shop to get it.









BTW- this is an earlier photo of the car, and later in it's life, it was rebuilt faster, and featured a Blower and much larger rear tires. This car was a Beautiful Metalflake Shamrock Green Color. And it used to Race at Englishtown Raceway Park in N.J.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Is THIS a '40 Chevy Coupe ? But it has no windows in the body behind the doors, like a '41 Willys !?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

It kinda looks like this '40 Chevy coupe, but it's lacking the extra windows...


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

someone filled in the rear quarter windows and they removed the rain gutters too.
they usto do that in the old days ,
I remember seeing vw bugs with the windows filled in like that and gremlins too back in the day..
it looks to be a 40 chevy , 41 is much different.. and 39 is pretty different too.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep- it's a '40 Chevy with the 1/4 windows filled in, I got confirmation from the original owners son-Carl.
I just loved that car when I was a teen back in N.J. growing up, and watching Mr. Irish Race at E-Town. Especially since it was my hometown car, and one which I saw built from a heap that I used to sit in -in their side lot before being transformed to a Gasser.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Woohoo ! I found MORE Pix Online, as well as info of what became of Mr. Irish...








FYI- they are pix of it's final incarnation in the early 80's right before it was sold.








Don't ya just LOVE Old Gassers- Before they had Narrowed Rear Ends !

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showpost.php?p=5394468&postcount=50


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WOW that's hot!!!!!

Lookout Ralphie I see Mr Bill, Bob Zilla or Hilltop building a replica in the future!!!!

Totally bad a$$!!!!!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Don't ya just LOVE Old Gassers- Before they had Narrowed Rear Ends !

That is a the way a race car should look! :thumbsup: big ol tires sticking out the body. sooo cool


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

That blue one is a real beauty!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Blue One*



walsing said:


> That blue one is a real beauty!


 FYI- that "Blue One" was from Florida, and just sold - I saw in one of the ads online.










http://lakecity-fl.showmethead.com/cars/370001940-chevrolet-gasser-tribute-coupe_18656250.html
http://www.collectorcarnation.com/1940-1949/2516554/1940-Chevy-coupe-Gasser-Tribute-.html
http://www.cars-on-line.com/54683.html


And just for Shucks and Grins....here's a few Gassers in Action !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*More '40 Chevy Gassers....*

I guess it can't hurt to post a few more pix...since you're already here 



















































*Note- The above A & A car is one of Joe Amato's first Drag cars...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*MORE Gasser Pix !*

Here's another Shot of Joe Amato's '40 Chevy Gasser...


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I just love straight axle cars on the strip! I dig them on the street too, but you don't get to see them wheels up on the street. Well, not safely anyway. 

Tom


----------

